# Comments from husband about what I wear



## poopster (Oct 21, 2000)

Let me start out by saying that my husband always says nice things about what I wear. That is until recently. We are going on a vacation soon and we also have an anniversary coming up. I had bought two dresses. One for each occasion. When he saw both of them, he said that I must be going through a mid life crisis and where was I gonna wear these things-where the dress code is half naked? I didn't appreciate the comments and told him so. I ended up even taking one back.Today, I came home from work after a rough day. I didn't want to cook so I suggested we go out to eat. My treat. He said fine as long as you change what you are wearing.







I refused. I had on a skort and a plain old top. When I wouldn't change, he got mad and stomped out of the house.







I ended up going to the mall and eating a chili dog for dinner. I don't get it. I can't understand all the negativity lately. I asked him recently to go shopping with me to help me pick out some things but he's not interested. The dresses I had bought were not sleazy by any means.


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Men!Mr JennT doesn't like most of the colors I have in maternity clothes... bright blues and hot pinksI explained to him that if he wanted to go through the catalogs with me and pay for clothes I was going to wear for a few months, he was welcome to help me pick styles and colors. If I was going to continue buying the stuff cheap on ebay, he could take what he can get and like it!


----------



## poopster (Oct 21, 2000)

My Dad always said, if you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all. What a wise man.It's funny, my husband had to have these checker board shoes for his b-day this year. I bought him two pairs. They look really strange but I don't tell him I won't go out with him wearing them.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Is there any reason at all you think he may be feeling insecure?Sounds like he doesn't want you dressing in anything that may be attacting any attention of any man at all.Maybe he's going through something and is afraid that you might get attention from somewhere else that he feels that for some reason he either can't give you, or you don't want. THIS DOESN'T MEAN you are doing anything to make him suspicious. Could be he isn't doing as well at work as he would like and isn't feeling like much of a "catch" so is afraid you will go fishing for something better, even if you have never given him any reason to think that.K.


----------



## Marier (Mar 18, 2000)

Poopster - have you lost weight recently or been working out? As you all know, I've lost 30+ lbs and have been working out for 4 months now so I'm looking pretty good these days. AS a result, I've been doing shopping and my clothes are a completely different style than the gunny sacks







I used to wear. Some things are a little more form fitting than Mr M is used to seeing me wear. I also have started wearing sexier underclothes, not because I plan on showing them to somebody, but because I like wearing them and how wearing them makes me feel. Guys don't understand that sometimes you do things JUST FOR YOURSELF. You're NOT trying to attract someone else's attention. Everything I've done thus far I've done for ME. He has a hard time wrapping his brain around that and is convinced I have an ulterior motive, which is a moot point anyway.So Poopster, somehow Mr P is being threatened. Or maybe it's about something else completely different and he's venting it out by picking on you. That's a real man thing!


----------



## poopster (Oct 21, 2000)

Thanks for the input. Actually we work at the same place. We don't see each other during the day but none the less we both work here. I know a long time ago some guy here made a comment about me to him and he got very angry at ME for what I was wearing that day. Maybe it happened again, I don't know. Marier, I actually have just gained weight. I used to be heavy but lost 40 lbs thru Weight Whatchers. I have had foot problems and have not been able to exercise for 9 months so I have picked up about 10lbs. We had talked recently about how young people have started to call me Maam and it bothers me. I am 35 and it makes me feel old.Someone called him Dad the other day when he was out and it made him very upset. I guess he's feeling old too.


----------



## Lefty (May 18, 1999)

oh, MArie. Now I see why you said to check out this thread. Hits too close to home, it does! So, sounds like some insecurity to me. Figure it out? How? And why? Why can't men just say what they feel -what it is that is really bothering them? I think the dressing is a symptom, not the problem.Like I KNOW what I am talking about.....


----------

